# Screenshot of my ownage :)



## Gooberman (Apr 8, 2009)

All pros no nubs 
I'm TickleMeEmo


----------



## bigd54 (Apr 8, 2009)

would you like the worlds biggest cookie?


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 8, 2009)

Actually I would


----------



## bigd54 (Apr 8, 2009)

there you are


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 8, 2009)

Owning noobs doesn't count as pure ownage....it just counts as a slaughter.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 8, 2009)

Did I say they were noobs no  If they were I would of Never died


----------



## JTM (Apr 8, 2009)

H2>h1


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 8, 2009)

H2 can't run on my poor computer Once i get new one i'm getting halo 2!


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 8, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> Did I say they were noobs no  If they were I would of Never died



you were the only person with a positive KDR, they were noobs


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 8, 2009)

what game is this?


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> what game is this?



Looks like the original Halo.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kornowski said:


> Looks like the original Halo.



ah, halo. thanks


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> ah, halo. thanks



That game, I know... geesh. lol

No problemo.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 8, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> you were the only person with a positive KDR, they were noobs



Maybe I was to good for them which I was lol
xD I made 2 peeps quit because they thought I was using Aim Bot


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 8, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> Maybe I was to good for them which I was lol
> xD I made 2 peeps quit because they thought I was using Aim Bot



Yeah well I can hop on to a random CSS server at times and go like 50 and 5 during a whole map and when that happens I am pretty much playing against noobs, and they also accuse me of hacking.

When you are playing against really good people no one will really get that many kills and there will be at least several people that have over a 1:1 KDR.


----------



## Droogie (Apr 8, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> All pros no nubs
> I'm TickleMeEmo



nice man, I used to be pretty pwnage at the original halo for PC.  i think it's really sweet without the autoaim and the ability to use a mouse.  although i'm pretty sure there is not such thing a halo pc pro hehe.



JTM said:


> H2>h1



juuuuuuust barely though  



DirtyD86 said:


> what game is this?



i'm disappointed with you right now


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 8, 2009)

tknick90 said:


> i'm disappointed with you right now



hahaha sorry man, you know my thoughts on the halo series by now


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 8, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> hahaha sorry man, you know my thoughts on the halo series by now



Not a fan of Halo here either.  Played Halo 1 and 2 and finished them and did the multi player things for a while, and then just got really really bored of it really quick.  

All FPS games are clones of previous ones, so it gets hard for me to get into one and keep liking it.


----------



## Chris_G (Apr 9, 2009)

Gaylo is more for little kids. Those are the only people I've encountered online.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol xD there are alot of immature peeps


----------



## N3crosis (Apr 9, 2009)

Chris_G said:


> Gaylo is more for little kids. Those are the only people I've encountered online.



I agree, that's why you stick to obscure PC shooters (well not too obscure or there won't be many players .)


----------



## ducis (Apr 9, 2009)

N3crosis said:


> I agree, that's why you stick to obscure PC shooters (well not too obscure or there won't be many players .)



I find communities are also better in high skill games like CSS or some rtss


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 9, 2009)

ducis said:


> I find communities are also better in high skill games like CSS or some rtss



CSS is also filled with little kids and hackers.  I hopped on a gun game server last night after work for about 40 minutes to unwind and there were two very obvious hackers.


----------



## Chris_G (Apr 9, 2009)

N3crosis said:


> I agree, that's why you stick to obscure PC shooters (well not too obscure or there won't be many players .)



Well, I don't use my PC for games. I have an Xbox 360 and the only shooting games I play are GRAW 2 and CoD Modern Warfare.  I've had great experiences playing those games.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2009)

JTM said:


> H2>h1


Epic fail.

H1>H2


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 9, 2009)

[-0mega-];1224274 said:
			
		

> epic fail.
> 
> H1>h2



+1


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 9, 2009)

Half Life > Halo

/end of thread?


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Half Life > Halo
> 
> /end of thread?



i'm just waiting for someone to disagree with this so i can pounce


----------



## JTM (Apr 9, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1224274 said:
			
		

> Epic fail.
> 
> H1>H2



I can agree somewhat with you that Halo 1 was evolutionary. It's the best shooter I've played. However, the online in Halo 2 is amazing. In the prime days of H2 XBL nothing could be beat. 

+Halo 1 lags online for PC and XBC. Good game, but Halo 2 really kicked it up a notch.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 9, 2009)

JTM said:


> I can agree somewhat with you that Halo 1 was evolutionary.



i've heard this before but never understood why people said it... could you please explain it to me? i'm not trying to start a flame war, i just want to know what you see in it that i don't


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 9, 2009)

Anything > Halo.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 9, 2009)

Kornowski said:


> Anything > Halo.



even far cry 2?


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 9, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> even far cry 2?



Haha.

Anything > Halo > Dog Shit > Far Cry 2


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2009)

Kornowski said:


> Anything > Halo.


Halo > Kornowski


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 9, 2009)

[-0MEGA-];1224341 said:
			
		

> Halo > Kornowski



Bah.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2009)

Kornowski said:


> Bah.


Bah?  Is that some Aussie term?  

I can't find that thread....


----------



## Archangel (Apr 9, 2009)

Halo > CoD4 for sure


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Halo > CoD4 for sure



Oh, here we go again... look what I've started. lol


----------



## Archangel (Apr 9, 2009)

well, its the only shooter I've played for over a year on the original xbox..   must be soemthing good about it.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> well, its the only shooter I've played for over a year on the original xbox..   must be soemthing good about it.



Maybe you just like the pink armor?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2009)

The original Halo was the best version ever made, Halo 2 on PC or 360 was horrible.  I have it for PC (bought it the day it came out), and honestly I played it once and never touched it again.  Halo 3 isn't much better, but I still prefer it over Halo 2.

Archangel > Kornowski > Poo


----------



## Archangel (Apr 9, 2009)

great... thanks for putting my name on the same line as poo...


----------



## Droogie (Apr 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> well, its the only shooter I've played for over a year on the original xbox..   must be soemthing good about it.



yup same here.  i played Halo 2 for close to 2 years

why all the negativity towards Halo guys?  it's freakin sweet!  Halo 2 on XBL was so awesome, probably due to the fact that literally all of my friends played too, so maybe I have a bias towards it.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 9, 2009)

tknick90 said:


> yup same here.  i played Halo 2 for close to 2 years
> 
> why all the negativity towards Halo guys?  it's freakin sweet!  Halo 2 on XBL was so awesome, probably due to the fact that literally all of my friends played too, so maybe I have a bias towards it.



well it's just so bland. it doesn't have any personality to it.... the environments are all blah, the weapons are blah, the story is blah.... i just thought it was a very mediocre game. it's not a BAD game, but IMO doesn't deserve a fraction of the success it has


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll get halo 2 with new computer right now all my computer can handle is RTS games and halo 1 

(another ss not as good though)




You can tell who I am


----------



## gamerman4 (Apr 9, 2009)

casual Halo with friends > Halo alone in your moms basement with your +40 KDR and skin white enough to be transparent and anger management problem, drinking Bawls with you cat on your lap and your black light making the jizz stains on your bed glow while your flesh light sits beside your chair ready for use in between games so you can "prep" yourself for the next match, texting the pizza place for a new delivery, telling them to slide into the secret compartment that slides the pizza down onto your desk while your mom pays the delivery guy, talking mad trash before the game ruining the fun for everyone else, teabagging the dude you just cussed at, he was on your team you a**hole but you don't care, snatch the sniper rifle from his lifeless hands as you see your teammates quit the game because you're a douche, killing everyone on the map yelling that youre "l33t" and that they are all noobs and that your remaining teammates are nubs because they couldnt take on those 3 guy by themselves but thats ok you just got headshots on all of them, the match ends with you talking more trash to the losers who are laughing at you for taking a game so seriously, grabbing your inhaler while the next match starts. lather. rinse. repeat.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2009)

tknick90 said:


> yup same here.  i played Halo 2 for close to 2 years
> 
> why all the negativity towards Halo guys?  it's freakin sweet!  Halo 2 on XBL was so awesome, probably due to the fact that literally all of my friends played too, so maybe I have a bias towards it.


It was probably just because I was one of the guys that loved to run people over in the warthogs and them not being able to do anything about it.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 9, 2009)

gamerman4 said:


> casual Halo with friends > Halo alone in your moms basement with your +40 KDR and skin white enough to be transparent and anger management problem, drinking Bawls with you cat on your lap and your black light making the jizz stains on your bed glow while your flesh light sits beside your chair ready for use in between games so you can "prep" yourself for the next match, texting the pizza place for a new delivery, telling them to slide into the secret compartment that slides the pizza down onto your desk while your mom pays the delivery guy, talking mad trash before the game ruining the fun for everyone else, teabagging the dude you just cussed at, he was on your team you a**hole but you don't care, snatch the sniper rifle from his lifeless hands as you see your teammates quit the game because you're a douche, killing everyone on the map yelling that youre "l33t" and that they are all noobs and that your remaining teammates are nubs because they couldnt take on those 3 guy by themselves but thats ok you just got headshots on all of them, the match ends with you talking more trash to the losers who are laughing at you for taking a game so seriously, grabbing your inhaler while the next match starts. rinse. lather. repeat.




have a grudge against competitive halo players do you?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 9, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> I'll get halo 2 with new computer right now all my computer can handle is RTS games and halo 1
> 
> (another ss not as good though)
> 
> ...


You must be Octavian...


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 9, 2009)

gamerman4 said:


> drinking Bawls with you cat on your lap




Hey My cat deosn't sit in my lap! 
and no i wasn't him He was preaching that it's the end of mankind.


----------



## gamerman4 (Apr 9, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> have a grudge against competitive halo players do you?



XD not really, I was just describing my mental image of the exact situation of the guy that does manage to play over 15,000 games of Halo (I've seen a guy with a count that high on Halo 3). I usually laugh at the guys that yell at me and then commence to play really badly so I can make them yell even more until they either quit or give up and go for screaming at me. I am actually pretty good, but some people are just idiots that think one mistake makes you a nub.

15,000 games
games average life (say you only play slayer style games) - bout 6 minutes
90,000 minutes
1500 hours
62.5 days of halo

The game has been out for 602 days in America so....
an average of about 25 games every single day since the game was released.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 9, 2009)

I only play Halo when i'm on DSL (I'm visiting my grandma's right now) I'm usually on Dialup so it's like at most 2 weeks a year lol (not nonstop though) I'm also downloading Sins of a Solar Empire game.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 9, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> well it's just so bland. it doesn't have any personality to it.... the environments are all blah, the weapons are blah, the story is blah.... i just thought it was a very mediocre game. it's not a BAD game, but IMO doesn't deserve a fraction of the success it has




It doesnt have personality?   it has way more personality than say CoD4 (no offense there Danny  )   The weapons, well there were quite interesting ones (original too. )   the Needler for example.   first of all, its pink.  second, I havnt seen a weapon in any other game that does a similair thing.

also, Hlo was the first fps to incorperate vehicles in the game (in a good way included in the singleplayer! )   and the story, I think its an amazing one.

(funny, the end of Halo 3 actually made me cry..    "wake me, if you need me.. "   and then 117 written on the memorial,.. pretty sad.. I hope they make another sequel..  I really do.

Either way, I agree that nowdays Halo might not be original anymore..   but when Halo 1 was released, it damn well was!    Its one of the few games that,.. how to say it,..   didnt feel cheap.   the Music was absolutely amazing, the dialogs were good and well executed.  even the scripted bits were good.
I think when Halo was released (and I mean, released for the first time..  not the pc version because that was years later) it did raise the bar a fair bit for what shooters are supposed to be.    

agree or be wrong!


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 9, 2009)

Archangel said:


> agree or be wrong!



that's an easy choice 




Archangel said:


> first of all, its pink.





Archangel said:


> (funny, the end of Halo 3 actually made me cry..    "wake me, if you need me.. "   and then 117 written on the memorial,.. pretty sad..




maybe i'm not the right sex to enjoy the game


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 9, 2009)

haha i knew my pink comment had relevance


----------



## ducis (Apr 9, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> CSS is also filled with little kids and hackers.  I hopped on a gun game server last night after work for about 40 minutes to unwind and there were two very obvious hackers.


I find that the communities gotten WAY better since release. Try playing on more competitive severs, or even just non gg/dm severs


----------



## d3adpoetic (Apr 9, 2009)

Chris_G said:


> Gaylo is more for little kids. Those are the only people I've encountered online.



Thank you.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 9, 2009)

ducis said:


> I find that the communities gotten WAY better since release. Try playing on more competitive severs, or even just non gg/dm severs



Eh not my cup of tea, regular counter strike is boring, gun game is where it is at IMO.  Regular CS is bunch of campers.  I like the pace of gun game, especially with elimination mode on.


----------



## Faded Orion (Apr 9, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> Did I say they were noobs no  If they were I would of Never died



so the guy who took second killed you the most right?



Chris_G said:


> Gaylo is more for little kids. Those are the only people I've encountered online.



They say the same about the Alliance population on WoW, in my opinion all video games are made of immature competitive whiners who don't like to lose. That's human nature though.

I don't whine when I lose, I lose so much it's never a shocker anymore. 

however, I try to avoid fights, it's pointless fighting a never winning battle, especially if I don't have the motivation to win.

I'm ok at Halo, I'm not pro, but Halo bores me for some reason, it's really not a productive use of my time.


----------



## Aastii (Apr 9, 2009)

Faded Orion said:


> so the guy who took second killed you the most right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The alliance on WoW is just kids with the odd normal person here and there. I once met a 74 year old guy on there on an alliance toon i made on a friends server 

Most games are not made up of wingy arse holes, you do ofcourse get the ones that gte frustrated by getting destroyed by someone else, but most realise it is the way it goes and there is always someone better out there


> Eh not my cup of tea, regular counter strike is boring, gun game is where it is at IMO. Regular CS is bunch of campers. I like the pace of gun game, especially with elimination mode on



What is it that they call the gungames that has no respawn? They are the best games on CSS, so much fun because it is such fast paced and if you get left behind it is damn funny how much you die


----------



## Ramodkk (Apr 9, 2009)

Just forget all games already, and play Warcraft III


----------



## JTM (Apr 9, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> i've heard this before but never understood why people said it... could you please explain it to me? i'm not trying to start a flame war, i just want to know what you see in it that i don't



Halo was the first FPS that really had an engrossing storyline. The Xbox was new at the time, and Halo was revolutionary. The background of the game is pretty cool (if you ever get a chance to watch the old pc/mac footage). The game was meant to come out on Mac only, then it moved to pc, and then Microsoft bought out Bungie. The original game was supposed to be a third person shooter, but was quickly changed to FPS.

The thing I like most about Halo 1 is the storyline and music score. The story line is amazing in Halo, it's not too over the top and it's not too realistic (perfect for a video game). The music was AMAZING, and with every battle it was fitting to the scenario.

Most people that say Halo sucks, are the people that didn't have an Xbox, or didn't have Xbox Live (H2).  How can a game suck (all Halo's, got top tier ratings). Also I think Halo 3 was the biggest selling media event to date


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 10, 2009)

JTM said:


> Halo was the first FPS that really had an engrossing storyline. The Xbox was new at the time, and Halo was revolutionary. The background of the game is pretty cool (if you ever get a chance to watch the old pc/mac footage). The game was meant to come out on Mac only, then it moved to pc, and then Microsoft bought out Bungie. The original game was supposed to be a third person shooter, but was quickly changed to FPS.
> 
> The thing I like most about Halo 1 is the storyline and music score. The story line is amazing in Halo, it's not too over the top and it's not too realistic (perfect for a video game). The music was AMAZING, and with every battle it was fitting to the scenario.
> 
> Most people that say Halo sucks, are the people that didn't have an Xbox, or didn't have Xbox Live (H2).  How can a game suck (all Halo's, got top tier ratings). Also I think Halo 3 was the biggest selling media event to date




agree to disagree i suppose. i thought the story was practically nonexistent, and the combat was a good concept that just wasn't properly executed. gears of war took the same idea and improved on it 1000%

and saying a game got good ratings doesnt carry any weight with me at all. far cry 2 was hailed as being a 5 star game by some publications which is proof that professional reviewers are insane, or paid off. not sure which 




ramodkk said:


> Just forget all games already, and play Warcraft III





yeah then ill go play pong, or asteroids


----------



## Kornowski (Apr 10, 2009)

gamerman4 said:


> casual Halo with friends > Halo alone in your moms basement with your +40 KDR and skin white enough to be transparent and anger management problem, drinking Bawls with you cat on your lap and your black light making the jizz stains on your bed glow while your flesh light sits beside your chair ready for use in between games so you can "prep" yourself for the next match, texting the pizza place for a new delivery, telling them to slide into the secret compartment that slides the pizza down onto your desk while your mom pays the delivery guy, talking mad trash before the game ruining the fun for everyone else, teabagging the dude you just cussed at, he was on your team you a**hole but you don't care, snatch the sniper rifle from his lifeless hands as you see your teammates quit the game because you're a douche, killing everyone on the map yelling that youre "l33t" and that they are all noobs and that your remaining teammates are nubs because they couldnt take on those 3 guy by themselves but thats ok you just got headshots on all of them, the match ends with you talking more trash to the losers who are laughing at you for taking a game so seriously, grabbing your inhaler while the next match starts. lather. rinse. repeat.



I'd so sig that, if it wasn't 2,000,000 characters long. You literally made me 'lol'. Haha, nice work!



ramodkk said:


> Just forget all games already, and play Warcraft III



Omar, Omar, Omar. When will you learn...


----------



## epidemik (Apr 10, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> I'm also downloading Sins of a Solar Empire game.



That game is more powerhungry than halo 1 and probably halo 2.

It's a fun game though


----------



## ducis (Apr 10, 2009)

wow 7 pages because of one obnoxious screenshot


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 10, 2009)

ducis said:


> wow 7 pages because of one obnoxious screenshot



inoright?


----------



## ducis (Apr 10, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> inoright?



inoright???????????????????????????


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 10, 2009)

ducis said:


> inoright???????????????????????????



i no right

I know, right?


----------



## ducis (Apr 10, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> i no right
> 
> I know, right?



ah very clever


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 10, 2009)

looks like a typo of ironsights


----------



## ducis (Apr 10, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> looks like a typo of ironsights



you'd know all about typos wouldn't you 
edit:: we should really get back on topic...which is.....oh yeah praising some n00b for owning other n00bs, well good job.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 10, 2009)

ducis said:


> you'd know all about typos wouldn't you





i catch such abuse


----------



## ducis (Apr 10, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> i catch such abuse



woah I just realized you have almost exactly double my posts 2000 to 4000


----------



## JTM (Apr 10, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> agree to disagree i suppose. i thought the story was practically nonexistent, and the combat was a good concept that just wasn't properly executed. gears of war took the same idea and improved on it 1000%
> 
> and saying a game got good ratings doesnt carry any weight with me at all. far cry 2 was hailed as being a 5 star game by some publications which is proof that professional reviewers are insane, or paid off. not sure which
> 
> ...





The Halo series was much more publicized than Far Cry 2. It got good ratings across the board, there's no way anyone was paid off, most of the reviews were the same . Far Cry 2 wasn't even hyped, at least not for me, Halo on the other hand stood up to the hype (for many)


----------



## gamerman4 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think Halos claim to fame was the easiness it has to just pick up and play (I am partial to Halo 3 so this is more about 3 than the series as a whole). There are no advanced tactics such as leaning or prone, just standing, crouching, or jumping. It has an aim-helper which discriminates between friend and foe. The weapons are all different and every weapon is useful to a certain extent (at least in Halo 3). There are no exceptionally overpowered weapons because they all have weaknesses. The maps are designed very well and even asymmetric maps are balanced to the point that no one really has an advantage. The variety of gameplay (play social skirmish and you get many different game types) helps make things interesting. The single player is at least halfway decent but it really just serves to give you something to do if you aren't playing online because this game is geared for online play. If you want an awesome story just get the Half Life series. I often play Halo 3 if I'm bored and it is a great time killer. I've played many many FPS games with a better storyline but far fewer with a more fun online system. The Battlefield games are about the only online FPS games ive played that offer a more fun experience for me.


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 10, 2009)

ducis said:


> oh yeah praising some n00b for owning other n00bs, well good job.


You wanna 1v1  i'll show you who's the noob^^


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 10, 2009)

epidemik said:


> That game is more powerhungry than halo 1 and probably halo 2.
> 
> It's a fun game though



I have the demo for it and it works fine


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 10, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> You wanna 1v1  i'll show you who's the noob^^



Custom goes if you challenge me to a duel then I get to pick the competition.  Hope you can play Gallaga bitch!


----------



## bm23 (Apr 10, 2009)

am i too late to join in the anti-halo discussion?


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 10, 2009)

I did have Halo 1 Halo 1 Demo and Halo CE but I lost CE  I also play Empire Earth 2 (bet you don't though)


----------



## ducis (Apr 10, 2009)

Gooberman said:


> You wanna 1v1  i'll show you who's the noob^^



I bet i could beat you, seeing that I've played skill fps my entire life (UT99 CS1.5 WTF) where you probably have just played halo


----------



## Droogie (Apr 10, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> agree to disagree i suppose. i thought the story was practically nonexistent, and the combat was a good concept that just wasn't properly executed. gears of war took the same idea and improved on it 1000%
> 
> and saying a game got good ratings doesnt carry any weight with me at all. far cry 2 was hailed as being a 5 star game by some publications which is proof that professional reviewers are insane, or paid off. not sure which
> 
> ...



yea i though gears was awesome too, and then gears 2 came out which was literally just gears 1 with new maps, and a few new weapons.  which i thought was pretty lame.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 10, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> agree to disagree i suppose. i thought the story was practically nonexistent, and the combat was a good concept that just wasn't properly executed. gears of war took the same idea and improved on it 1000%
> 
> and saying a game got good ratings doesnt carry any weight with me at all. far cry 2 was hailed as being a 5 star game by some publications which is proof that professional reviewers are insane, or paid off. not sure which



Gears of war is completely different tbh..    I do really like GoW, dont get me wrong.  but GoW really barely has a storyline.   "we have enemies who live underground and want to nuke them"    yea, excellent storyline..  

altough, i'm wondering what the farther of "fenix" is up to.  (end of GoW 2)

the story of Halo 1,2 and 3 combined is absolutely great.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 10, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Gears of war is completely different tbh..    I do really like GoW, dont get me wrong.  but GoW really barely has a storyline.   "we have enemies who live underground and want to nuke them"    yea, excellent storyline..
> 
> altough, i'm wondering what the farther of "fenix" is up to.  (end of GoW 2)
> 
> the story of Halo 1,2 and 3 combined is absolutely great.



Hope you don't get into Resident Evil, huge long story line with lots of back story but it never makes any sense.


----------



## bilbog (Apr 13, 2009)

halo 1, the best game ever =) at least in my opinion. and halo 2 was good, but i just don't like it as much, the br is fun, but the magnum is awesome...lil overpowered maybe, but sick nonetheless =) and yea...halo's storyline is the best part in my opinion, halo 3 online is fun, but the story is still fun...i must have played halo 1 all the way through onlegendary at least 5 times


----------



## Chris_G (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay, I've never played the campaign on Halo, Halo 2 or Halo 3.  I've only played Halo 2 and Halo 3 online at a friends house and most of the time, I hear nothing but little kids talking smack and not playing by the rules. Not to mention the large amount of cheaters and modders who play Halo.  Seriously, the Halo franchise needs to move to the Wii console because that's where it belongs for kitty players.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 13, 2009)

*waits for the battle to begin*


----------



## ducis (Apr 13, 2009)

I dont think the halo story was anything to be praised.
how many times as the "supersoldier-humanities savior" vs. "evil aliens" been done....
I never felt any attachment to master chief, he just seemed like a jerk that could jump really high.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 14, 2009)

Chris_G said:


> Okay, I've never played the campaign on Gaylo, Gaylo 2 or Gaylo 3.  I've only played Gaylo 2 and Gaylo 3 online at a friends house and most of the time, I hear nothing but little kids talking smack and not playing by the rules. Not to mention the large amount of cheaters and modders who play Gaylo.  Seriously, the Gaylo franchise needs to move to the Wii console because that's where it belongs for kitty players.



Maybe play the single player for a change before judging then? makes me wonder tough, waht do you consider to be a good game?
if you cant keep an open mind to things, you shouldn't be discussing really.. and calling things names, well, proof of ignorance if you ask me.
at the moment the only one acting like a kid in a discussion is you. 

As for Ducis, good explonation for why you dont really like it.  Its basically why I dont really like CoD4.    its a good game and all, but i've never got into it.  (and I don't consider the game to actually have added anything new to the scene, appart from easy to run good grafic's. )


----------



## Dystopia (Apr 14, 2009)

that is slaughter, lol. You sure they are actaully pro's??


----------



## Kesava (Apr 14, 2009)

Firstly, I hate it when people seek props like this. I mean cmon...
Secondly, I highly doubt that they were all pro's. The guy who came second had an almost 1:1 kdr and the rest had negative ones. They obviously were all a bunch of noobs. None of them could even manage a positive kdr so how could they be pro.. surely at least one could avoid you for long enough to kill a few other "pro's" and obtain a good kdr.

I'd just like to say this "OH MY GOD you are so good. I mean you totally owned them. In any normal case that would be pretty decent but seeing as they were pro then that is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING. I hope I never come across you in Halo, you are truly an incredible player and I bow down to you and your magnificent skills.

I'm bored. You can probably tell.


----------



## HumanMage (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe they were so pro, that they were evenly matched thus the KDRs are the way they are. Either that or they were a bunch of nubcakes, dressed up to be pwnerers.


----------



## Kesava (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd say it would have to be the latter of those...

I used to play Halo multiplayer... on some servers I would just go on and pwn everyone... and on some I would get pwned. I wasn't a very good player, but depending on the server I could sometimes thrash the other players. I wouldn't consider myself to have that much skill with Halo... Unlike some props seeking thread starters...


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 14, 2009)

Halo uses the ancient old archetype system of good versus evil and one hero conquers all.  This can go back to Gilgamesh, David Vs Goliath, Hercules, Luke Skywalker, Conan the Barbarian, so on and so forth.  

The story line is nothing new by any means.

Also, why in the hell is this thread even still going.  Who cares?


----------



## Kesava (Apr 14, 2009)

The only thing I like about Halo is that if, in single player, you shoot too many of your own guys, they'll start firing on you. I much prefer that to say cod4 where you have to start from the last checkpoint again. Its more realistic and highly entertaining. Other then that I don't really enjoy Halo.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 14, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> Halo uses the ancient old archetype system of good versus evil and one hero conquers all.  This can go back to Gilgamesh, David Vs Goliath, Hercules, Luke Skywalker, Conan the Barbarian, so on and so forth.
> 
> The story line is nothing new by any means.
> 
> Also, why in the hell is this thread even still going.  Who cares?



if you simplyfy it that much,..   no story of any game (at all) is actually new.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 14, 2009)

Archangel said:


> if you simplyfy it that much,..   no story of any game (at all) is actually new.



There is nothing new under the sun.  Everything you have even merely thought or dreamed of has been thought, dreamed, or possibly done before and will always be done again.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 14, 2009)

so, we all get collectively depressed because there isnt anything new comming anymore?    ( but yea, I agree. )


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 14, 2009)

Archangel said:


> so, we all get collectively depressed because there isnt anything new comming anymore?    ( but yea, I agree. )



No, there are new versions of old ideas still, and we do reinvent the wheel so to speak from time to time, but for the most part that is just how it is.  I wouldn't call it depressed, but I would say we are definitely ignorant to originality.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Apr 14, 2009)

i know what tlarkin was getting at and i agree in some ways, but it isn't necessarily true. i remember reading magazines saying the same thing back during the SNES days, before internet, true 3d graphics, peripheral based games like guitar hero/ dance dance revolution etc existed. then voila, something new comes out we didn't previously think was possible and it gives our short sighted minds a new laundry list of ideas which is fulfilled within half a decade. then the NEXT "revolution" comes out and the process is repeated. the stories/settings/characters are for the most part rehashes of one another, but gameplay itself is and always will be constantly evolving.


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 14, 2009)

DirtyD86 said:


> i know what tlarkin was getting at and i agree in some ways, but it isn't necessarily true. i remember reading magazines saying the same thing back during the SNES days, before internet, true 3d graphics, peripheral based games like guitar hero/ dance dance revolution etc existed. then voila, something new comes out we didn't previously think was possible and it gives our short sighted minds a new laundry list of ideas which is fulfilled within half a decade. then the NEXT "revolution" comes out and the process is repeated. the stories/settings/characters are for the most part rehashes of one another, but gameplay itself is and always will be constantly evolving.



Music games have been out and thought of before, technology just recently made it possible, there is still nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 14, 2009)

Halo owns ^


----------



## Chris_G (Apr 14, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Maybe play the single player for a change before judging then? makes me wonder tough, waht do you consider to be a good game?
> if you cant keep an open mind to things, you shouldn't be discussing really.. and calling things names, well, proof of ignorance if you ask me.
> at the moment the only one acting like a kid in a discussion is you.
> 
> As for Ducis, good explonation for why you dont really like it.  Its basically why I dont really like CoD4.    its a good game and all, but i've never got into it.  (and I don't consider the game to actually have added anything new to the scene, appart from easy to run good grafic's. )



If you have a fascination with Halo, that's fine. But i find it hard to not judge a game based on it's audience and fan base, which is probably kids under 13.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 14, 2009)

So... you must really hate the GTA games too then..  ever seen the major group of people playing that?   thinking about it, you must hate quite a few things..   because there is quite a few things 13 year old kiddo's like.. 

Sorry, but I think the whole stereotying of things is just silly.

ever seen the HL2 franchise?..  hmm, that should move to the Wii aswell, right?

at least try to put it in a similair way as Ducis, he doesnt like it, and at least gave some reason for it.  all games are played by 13 year old kids too, hardly a reason to dislike a particular game, but like another.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 14, 2009)

Chris_G said:


> If you have a fascination with Halo, that's fine. But i find it hard to not judge a game based on it's audience and fan base, which is probably kids under 13.



I run into more adults on Halo 3..


----------



## tlarkin (Apr 14, 2009)

Archangel said:


> So... you must really hate the GTA games too then..  ever seen the major group of people playing that?   thinking about it, you must hate quite a few things..   because there is quite a few things 13 year old kiddo's like..
> 
> Sorry, but I think the whole stereotying of things is just silly.
> 
> ever seen the HL2 franchise?..  hmm, that should move to the Wii aswell, right?



I gotta disagree with you on this one.  The 13 year olds keep Britney Spears in business, and yes the GTA games are boring and have been the same old recycled game since GTA2.  Not to mention GTA is a game that recycles it's own content.  Go here pick up a package, drive this guy here, go kill this guy then come back to me, over and over and over again.  

13 year olds are dumb when it comes to taste and what is good and what is horrible.  I was 13 years old once and probably did the same thing.  I remember when color me bad played on the radio and I kind of liked it, but I was like 12.  Now I would laugh my ass off and cover  my ears if I heard that crap.


----------



## Chris_G (Apr 14, 2009)

tlarkin said:


> I gotta disagree with you on this one.  The 13 year olds keep Britney Spears in business, and yes the GTA games are boring and have been the same old recycled game since GTA2.  Not to mention GTA is a game that recycles it's own content.  Go here pick up a package, drive this guy here, go kill this guy then come back to me, over and over and over again.
> 
> 13 year olds are dumb when it comes to taste and what is good and what is horrible.  I was 13 years old once and probably did the same thing.  I remember when color me bad played on the radio and I kind of liked it, but I was like 12.  Now I would laugh my ass off and cover  my ears if I heard that crap.



Totally agree  here. If the makers of Gaylo made it less kid friendly, a shooting game more for adults, it would completely change my opinion about it.  Its the little kids who keep the Gaylo franchise in business.  It's more of the adults that keep CoD, GRAW and Gears franchise going.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 15, 2009)

Chris_G said:


> Totally agree  here. If the makers of Gaylo made it less kid friendly, a shooting game more for adults, it would completely change my opinion about it.  Its the little kids who keep the Gaylo franchise in business.  It's more of the adults that keep CoD, GRAW and Gears franchise going.



By you calling it Gaylo, makes me think you're one of the 13 year old kids you're bitching about. 

And it's rated M, meaning for a kid to get this game, they would need someone who is over the age of 18. 






So you might want to bitch about the kid's parents, rather than the kids.


And FYI, kids play the COD, GOW, and GRAW.


----------



## Chris_G (Apr 15, 2009)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> By you calling it Gaylo, makes me think you're one of the 13 year old kids you're bitching about.
> 
> And it's rated M, meaning for a kid to get this game, they would need someone who is over the age of 18.
> 
> ...



I'm sure they do, but there are probably more adults playing those games than there are kids. I'm not trying to insult anyone by calling the game "Gaylo."  Don't take it personally. It's just my opinion, and if you're into a game that is probably supported mostly by middle school teens who haven't hit puberty yet, then that's your business.


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Apr 15, 2009)

Chris_G said:


> I'm sure they do, but there are probably more adults playing those games than there are kids. I'm not trying to insult anyone by calling the game "Gaylo."  Don't take it personally. It's just my opinion, and if you're into a game that is probably supported mostly by middle school teens who haven't hit puberty yet, then that's your business.



I was just playing Halo 3, played about 5 matches, everyone had their mic on, and I came across one kid, and he was fine. 

And most of my friends, some younger than me, only play the COD and GOW series.


----------

